# Question on Win8 System Reserved



## CuteSniper22 (Dec 31, 2005)

I knew that system reserved partition is for boot files, bitlocker and recovery usage. The default system reserved parition consumed 350MB, which is quite wasted to me.Therefore, I'm plan to reduce it to 100MB. 

Here's my question, if size reduction on that partition, will this cause any side effect on system? (e.g : Win8 refresh & reset features not functioning?)


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Reducing this space is possible but I would question whether doing so is worth the trouble and risk. Usually the resizing process goes smoothly and without issue. But not always. Sometimes the process goes disastrously wrong leaving your system in an unbootable state. I have experienced this. And using the recovery partition may fail to restore normal operation. To do this is relative safety you would need a complete image backup of the drive. Of course you should have a backup of your file sin any case.

350 MB is a tiny percentage of a modern hard drive. Is it worth the risk?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Ditto. The pickup is minuscule. The risk is complete disaster. Please change your OS to Windows 8 in your Profile.


----------

